
Software bug caused $251m Mars lander crash - 10dpd
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/nov/24/mars-lander-smashed-into-ground-at-540kmh-after-misjudging-its-altitude
======
disordinary
At least it wasn't because they got confused about what units they were using.

[https://www.wired.com/2010/11/1110mars-climate-observer-
repo...](https://www.wired.com/2010/11/1110mars-climate-observer-report/)

